# converting parallel HP 1200 printer to wireless with airport express



## printingwoes (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I have two mac laptops (MacBook and MB Pro) and Airport Express. I would like for the printer (HP Laserjet 1200, which is a parallel port printer) to work wirelessly. 

I have tried the following: 
-two kinds of usb-parallel cables hooked up to airport express; neither worked
-HP JetDirect EW2400, which an HP salesperson assured me over the phone would work; alas, it is a USB device, and neither of my usb-parallel port adapter cables worked. (It even says in the manual not to use a parallel converter.)

So how can I make this work? 

I'm about to pull out all my hair. Thanks!


----------



## printingwoes (Jul 11, 2008)

no one can help? Anyone? Please? I'm desperate!


----------



## gsahli (Jul 11, 2008)

Find a parallel print server. Probably ethernet only, but it WILL work.


----------

